# WaKü verlegen - Lian Li PC-A70F Black



## weizenleiche (10. Februar 2010)

*WaKü verlegen - Lian Li PC-A70F Black*

Hallo Leute.

Ich hoffe irgendwer von euch hat das Lian Li PC-A70F Black oder ein ähnliches.
Ich brauche dringend hilfe bei der Positionierung meiner WaKü.
Ich der Radi kommt aufjedenfall an die Decke, aber wo soll der Rest hin? 
Die WaKü ist erstmal nur für die CPU bestimmt und soll sich nich nur im oberen Teil des GEhäuses sondern im ganzen verteilen.
Der Festplattenkäfig könnte raus, aber könnte ihn man denn nicht irgendwie noch abschneiden?

Rein soll noch ein kleiner AGB und eine Liang DDC-1T

Radiator, Board und Kühler hab ich schon mal reingezeichnet, genauso wie den luftweg , einblasend ins GEhäuse.
Danke an dieser Stelle @ xTc für sein Review und seiner Bilder.

_*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*_


----------



## Agr9550 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü verlegen - Lian Li PC-A70F Black*

also meine laing sitz unterhalb des hdd cages (hab nen armorsuite)
agb is ausserhalb (mein agb wäre einfach zugroß für innen) finds aber auch praktischers allein wegen nachfüllen wasserstand kontrollieren etc

aber du solltest doch genug platz neben deinem mainboard haben für nen agb  ansonsten halt an die rückwand innenseite und den 120mm lüfter versetzen 
pumpe kannst ja untern hdd cage setzen


----------



## weizenleiche (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü verlegen - Lian Li PC-A70F Black*

problem ist das das ein mini agb ist.

und wo soll ich die Schläuche dann verlegen, wegen der Pumpe?


----------



## Agr9550 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü verlegen - Lian Li PC-A70F Black*

kanns doch 90grad g1/4 zoll anschlüsse verwenden die hoch zum radi gehen bzw zum agb hin und vom radi runter auf cpu und dann wieder zum agb somit könnest sogar noch irgendwann ne gpu wakü einbinden

wäre optisch auch ned verkehrt weil man kaum was sieht (falls nen window hast)


----------



## weizenleiche (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü verlegen - Lian Li PC-A70F Black*

Mal mir ma rein wie du das meinst 
Ich blick nicht ganz durch


----------



## DaxTrose (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü verlegen - Lian Li PC-A70F Black*

Also wenn Du den HDD-Käfig nicht brauchst, dann raus damit. Dann hast Du genug Platz für alle Komponenten! Wenn Du den Deckel und AGB von alphacool nimmst, hat sich die Frage mit dem AGB auch geklärt. Den AGB, und somit die Anschlüsse, kannst Du in alle vier Richtungen drehen!
Zur Inspiration:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/c...echnersteckbriefe-im-pcghx-9.html#post1177843
und Pumpe mit Deckel und AGB:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/1606-wakue-bilderthread-277.html#post1493853
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/1606-wakue-bilderthread-278.html#post1497980
Gruß aus GF! 

EDIT: 11/8er Schlauch passt sogar hinter dem Mainboard-Tray! Oder Du stellst die Pumpe mit AGB im oberen HDD-Käfig!


----------



## weizenleiche (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü verlegen - Lian Li PC-A70F Black*

JO ich hab mir schon überlegt den AGB zusätzlich zu kaufen ... Ich brauche den HDD Käfig schon, aber in dem Gehäuse gibt es ja 2, wobei ich nicht weiß ob ich den oberen nutzen kann wenn der Radiator drin ist, deshalb ist das alles ein bisschen kompliziert ... muss wohl erstmal warten bis ich das Case habe und dann rumprobieren.


----------



## DaxTrose (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü verlegen - Lian Li PC-A70F Black*

Da die Laing nur mit Deckel sehr flach ist, wird es gehen, aber dann hast Du Schwierigkeiten beim Befüllen. Ich habe in meinem PC-A70B oben ein MagieCool Triple Slim und eine Laing mit Deckel würde locker passen.


----------



## weizenleiche (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü verlegen - Lian Li PC-A70F Black*

na ich hab ja extra nen Ablass und einfüll Ventil mit Kugelhahn, das wird schon irgendwie klappen 

Hast du alles unterm dach oder ist der Radiator oben auf dem Deckel?


----------



## DaxTrose (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü verlegen - Lian Li PC-A70F Black*

Der MagieCool ist unterm Deckel und der evo1080 steht neben dem Gehäuse!
Du musst aber beim Befüllen die Laing gleich unter Wasser haben, da sie nicht ansaugt! Somit ist es von Vorteil, wenn der AGB gleich *über* der Pumpe sitzt!
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/casemods/19967-zeigt-her-eure-pcs-teil-iii-343.html#post1199223


----------



## weizenleiche (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü verlegen - Lian Li PC-A70F Black*

Ich hab mich nochmal an meine Zeichnung gesetzt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Das hellgrüne ist der Ablasshahn)

Wäre das denn so ok?
Ja da sind jetzt 2 radiatoren drin


----------



## DaxTrose (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü verlegen - Lian Li PC-A70F Black*

Am besten Du schließt den AGB gleich vor die Pumpe. Den Radi in der Front würde ich mit den Anschlüssen nach oben verbauen. Erleichtert das Befüllen!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fwe91KCcf-A&feature=related  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IDalESSCD0c&feature=related


----------



## weizenleiche (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü verlegen - Lian Li PC-A70F Black*

So in etwa?

Ich weiß nicht was du mir mit den Videos sagen willst, denn da wird doch deutlich das man lieber von unten befüllen soll O.o


----------



## DaxTrose (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü verlegen - Lian Li PC-A70F Black*

Wenn die Anschlüsse unten sind, kann es sein, dass der Radi nicht richtig voll läuft und Du musst beim Befüllen das Gehäuse drehen oder stark schütteln!
Nach deiner Zeichnung würde es Sinn machen, den Auslass zwischen Pumpe und AGB zu setzten.


----------



## weizenleiche (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü verlegen - Lian Li PC-A70F Black*

Achso ok, dann werde ich das aufjedenfall berücksichtigen.
Also ist die anordnung der Komponenten so i.O. ja?


----------



## DaxTrose (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü verlegen - Lian Li PC-A70F Black*

Spricht nix dagegen!


----------



## Udel0272 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü verlegen - Lian Li PC-A70F Black*

Ich würds so machen


----------



## weizenleiche (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü verlegen - Lian Li PC-A70F Black*

so war meine idee auch erst.
Nur:
- eventuell kommt vorne ein zweiter radiator rein
- der agb lässt sich nicht montieren, das ist nur so eine kleine "dose" nenn ich das mal, das dich ist asbach und hat sogar noch G 1/8


----------



## stromer007 (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü verlegen - Lian Li PC-A70F Black*

Hast du den AGB schon da? Wenn nicht, dann kann ich dir wärmstens diesen hier Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - XSPC Laing DDC Ausgleichsbehälter Dual Bay 5,25" für 1 und 2 Laing Pumpen XSPC Laing DDC Ausgleichsbehälter Dual Bay 5,25" für 1 und 2 Laing Pumpen 52130 empfehlen.

1. Der passt perfekt ins Lian-Li  (Alu-look)
2. Du hast den Füllstand und evtl. sogar die Pumpentätigkeit im Blick
3. Der Platz in den 5,25"-Schächten ist sinnvoll genutzt
4. Die Pumpe lässt sich problemlos anflanschen
5. Die Pumpe wird nie Luft ansaugen (es sei denn dein AGB ist leer )
6. Das Befüllen wird sehr vereinfacht (etwas vorne herrausziehen, Fillport auf, und nachfüllen)

Die Möglichkeit den HDD-Käfig etwas nach hinten zu versetzen (zwecks Frontradiatoreinbau) wird dir sehr erleichtert.


----------



## weizenleiche (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü verlegen - Lian Li PC-A70F Black*

Hab ich schon gesehen, mir sagt aber eher die Variante für einen 5,25" Slot zu...


----------



## Xylezz (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü verlegen - Lian Li PC-A70F Black*

Der AGB mit Pumpenslot ist mist, die Vibrationen kann man 0 entkoppeln und das wird RICHTIG laut, lieber den 1 Slot AGB von XSPC und die Pumpe entkoppelt woanders hinstellen!


----------



## stromer007 (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü verlegen - Lian Li PC-A70F Black*



Xylezz schrieb:


> Der AGB mit Pumpenslot ist mist, die Vibrationen kann man 0 entkoppeln und das wird RICHTIG laut, lieber den 1 Slot AGB von XSPC und die Pumpe entkoppelt woanders hinstellen!


Wußte nicht das das so laut sein soll. Ich habe selbst eine DDC+ am laufen und die ist mit aufgesetztem AGB ( der hier: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks EK-DDC X-Res 140 Laing DDC Acetal Ausgleichsbehälter EK Water Blocks EK-DDC X-Res 140 Laing DDC Acetal Ausgleichsbehälter 52072) echt viel leiser, da die Wassermasse die Schwingungen sehr dämpft. Ich dachte immer, das sich das mit dem XSPC auch so auswirken würde. 

Trotzdem finde ich den AGB extrem genial und für ein Lian-Li geradezu wie gemacht. 

Leider habe ich in meinem Lian-Li-PC keine Wakü, sonst wäre das auf jedem Fall mein AGB.


----------



## weizenleiche (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü verlegen - Lian Li PC-A70F Black*

Ja wie gesagt, ich kauf mir die ein Slot Variante und werde dann die Pumpe woanders verstauen.


----------



## Xylezz (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü verlegen - Lian Li PC-A70F Black*



stromer007 schrieb:


> Ich dachte immer, das sich das mit dem XSPC auch so auswirken würde.



Das Problem ist das das Ding nicht schwingen kann ohne das Gehäuse in solche zu versetzen (gerade die große Wassermenge in Verbindung mit der DDC)
Und dadurch das der AGB fest eingebaut in nem SLot ist kann man ihn nicht entkoppeln wie sonst bei einer DDC der Fall und sie überträgt sämtliche Schwingungen ans Gehäuse und es wird laut 

MfG Xy


----------



## netheral (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü verlegen - Lian Li PC-A70F Black*

Kann man nicht notfalls einen AGB wie den Multioption benutzen, einen Schlauch mit Fillport anschließen und das Teil so hoch befüllen, dass die Wakü langsam unter Wasser steht?
Eigentlich müsste man sie ja fast ganz füllen können, wenn der Fillport als höchstes im System ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü verlegen - Lian Li PC-A70F Black*



netheral schrieb:


> Kann man nicht notfalls einen AGB wie den Multioption benutzen, einen Schlauch mit Fillport anschließen und das Teil so hoch befüllen, dass die Wakü langsam unter Wasser steht?
> Eigentlich müsste man sie ja fast ganz füllen können, wenn der Fillport als höchstes im System ist.



Das Problem bei Fillports ist immer, dass auch irgendwo Luft entweichen muss, damit Wasser reingeht.


----------



## weizenleiche (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü verlegen - Lian Li PC-A70F Black*

Das hab ich vorgestern auch mitgekriegt, als ich mit einem Trichter und einem Kugelhahn versucht habe meine Kühlung zu befüllem x.x


----------



## netheral (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü verlegen - Lian Li PC-A70F Black*

Stimmt, daran habe ich jetzt ehrlichgesagt nicht gedacht. Sogar mit Wasser direkt aus dem AGB in die Pumpe dauert es anfangs etwas, bis das Wasser richtig durchläuft. Mit nem Fillport direkt in den Schlauch würde es wohl ewig dauern. Was vielleicht gehen würde wäre: Fillport -> AGB und dann oben ein T-Stück mit Kugelhahn für die Entlüftung. Obwohl es 100%ig auch semioptimal wäre. :fressE:


----------



## weizenleiche (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: WaKü verlegen - Lian Li PC-A70F Black*



netheral schrieb:


> Stimmt, daran habe ich jetzt ehrlichgesagt nicht gedacht. Sogar mit Wasser direkt aus dem AGB in die Pumpe dauert es anfangs etwas, bis das Wasser richtig durchläuft. Mit nem Fillport direkt in den Schlauch würde es wohl ewig dauern. Was vielleicht gehen würde wäre: Fillport -> AGB und dann oben ein T-Stück mit Kugelhahn für die Entlüftung. Obwohl es 100%ig auch semioptimal wäre. :fressE:



Das wäre aber ne Idee, ich glaube so werde ich es auch ersteinmal versuchen ...


----------

